# FTP Batch Download mit Semaphoren



## t200178 (29. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem beim Erstellen eines Batches das folgende Aufgabe hat:

ich bekomme auf einen FTP in ein definiertes Verzeichnis folgende Dateien abgestellt:
xyz123.dat
xyz123.sem
xyz124.dat
xyz124.sem
...

Die Datendatei ist dabei die .dat und die Semaphore die .sem 

Nun muss ich per Cron ein Batch ausführen welches folgendes gewährleistet:

Nur Datendateien mit vorhandener Semaphore sollen heruntergeladen werden
nach dem Download einer Datendatei soll die Semaphore auf dem Server gelöscht
werden.

Da ich mit Batches so ziemlich NULL Erfahrung habe hoffe ich einer von euch Cracks kann mir weiter helfen.

Danke & Gruß


----------

